# Brakebooster v-brake



## FrozenFire (12. März 2011)

Hi,
vor ca. 12 Jahren hatte ich schon mal einen von euch gekauft. Leider nur *einen* und grün eloxiert was nicht ganz so gut zu meinem Bike passt. 

In den letzten Wochen hab ich mich damit beschäftigt wo ich welche in schwarz her bekomme. Bevor ich weiter ausschweife ... 
Auf euer Hauptseite alutech-bikes.de gibt es keine mehr. Allerdings auf der www.diva-brakes.com was wie ich glaube eure alte Seite ist.







Besteht für mich irgendeine Möglichkeit diesen Brakebooster noch zwei mal zu bekommen. Ich mag die Form die ihr für eure Booster verwendet hattet sehr. Es gibt von anderen Herstellern meiner Meinung nach auch keine wirklich vergleichbar schönen Booster.

Dann warte ich mal freudig auf eure Antwort auch wenn sie wahrscheinlich nicht so erfreulich für mich sein wird.


----------



## Marina (16. März 2011)

Hallöchen =)

Hier im Forum wird kein Direktsupport durch Alutech betrieben, sondern es werden nur Themen rund um Alutech diskutiert.
Ich denke mit dieser Frage musst du dich direkt an den Jü wenden: [email protected]
Da wird dir geholfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Helmchen (17. März 2011)

Antwort kann aber ne Weile dauern weil Onkel Jürgen grad in Taiwan weilt. ( Taipeh Cycle Show).

MfG
Stefan


----------



## FrozenFire (18. März 2011)

Danke euch beiden 
Werde die Tage auch eine Mail schreiben.

Ich hab die Frage mal bewusst hier gestellt da vielleicht noch wer Interesse hat. Kann mir kaum vorstellen das nur ich so was noch gebrauchen kann.
Gut zugegeben ich würde nicht drauf Wetten ....

Der andere Grund die Frage hier zu stellen: 
Vielleicht liegt ja irgendwo in irgendeinem Bikeladen zugestaubt noch einer auf Lager wer weiß


----------

